# Outcast Fall Sale



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

As you all know the Fall sale is coming up August 14-17. We just returned from the ICAST show and we made a bunch of great deals. We were able to purchase the inventory from the Star, Plano, Frabill, Pelagic, Owner, and Sea Striker booths. This was a great score. We will also be getting several other new lines of tackle and clothing. Don't forget that we will be serving food like last year. This was a big hit so we intend to bring it back again. More info to follow.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Can't wait! It was a great sale last go 'round.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

And all the retarded question start....and go.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

outcast said:


> As you all know the Fall sale is coming up August 14-17. We just returned from the ICAST show and we made a bunch of great deals. We were able to purchase the inventory from the Star, Plano, Frabill, Pelagic, Owner, and Sea Striker booths. This was a great score. We will also be getting several other new lines of tackle and clothing. Don't forget that we will be serving food like last year. This was a big hit so we intend to bring it back again. More info to follow.


sweet


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I wanna be first:

Q: Will you guys have stuff for sale?

(A: Heck yeah, buttloads of awesomeness!!!)


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Should be some good stuff.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

making my list now.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I think outcast should push the date back to mid September! I missed the spring sale and now gonna miss fall one too! Dang deployments...y'all save me some stuff for the spring sale


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Outcast

I have a request. Should be simple, because you always use Escambia County Finest as security. 

This year when I exceed 300 dollars please put a no trespass warning on me.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Shit my score this year is a yeti. Hope you have a 160qt in stock cause you can go ahead and slap my name on it. If you've never been make the time to take in one day. A few hundred dollars will go fast but it's worth it if not for the food the information you get from locals and the staff is amazing.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spending Limit*

I would not want to put a trespass warning on you and deprive you of all the great food and substantial savings.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Wish I wasn't saving for a truck or I'd be spending way more than I should. My limit this year is only a couple hundred and that isn't near enough. During the spring sale I picked up one of their display racks that holds 70 rods for only $50. Its hard to find one that holds 20 rods and isn't made of cheap particle board for anywhere near that price. Great food and great prices for sure!


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

I still have a couple new rod and reels from last sale I haven't got to use yet. I bought six reels and five rods. Along with a bunch of lures that are still in the packaging! I will be out of town that week so marriage is safe for now...
Joe


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

I bought 6 of those green Shimano reels last year and they were the best purchase yet !!!!!!!!! All six are still in great working order. I think i got them for 15.00 for TWO !!!!!!! I should have bought all of them.

Scott


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Are y'all gonna have the box of broken used reels like last year? There were quite a few decent shimanos that were broke in it.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall Sale*

If we do it wont be many. That is usually something they let me get for the spring sale only.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

What about spooling deals? Or heavier mono in for spooling?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Line spooling*

Yes. We will be offering great deals on spooling reels. Approximately half price.


----------



## svdeerman (Oct 21, 2011)

What are the hours going to be?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

i think last year was 430am till 8pm. theyre pulling some serious long hours for the sale and its greately appreciated!


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall Sale*

The hours will be 5am-8pm


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast sale*

I just finished making some great deals on Penn SSV's, Battle's, and Fierce reels. Also some great deals on sabiki rigs, Owner and Eagle Claw hooks. We will be selling Gulp 3 inch shrimp for 3 packs for $10. Rat L Traps will be 5 for $10. More updates to follow.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Seaguar fluorocarbon on sale?


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has asked about the lunch menu yet.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

What's the lunch menu?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall Sale*

Yes Seaguar will be on sale. The lunch menu is under construction at this time.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I only asked because nobody asked. It's always good.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Will you have much hunting stuff?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast Sale*

We will have quite a few tree stands of different makes and models, game cameras, feeders, archery targets, and Rio high brass 12 gauge shotgun shells for $89.99/case. Sizes 7-1/2, 8, and 9. The prices on the stands, targets, and feeders will be very low. I just finished pricing all the Plano boxes and the Frabill nets, they are priced right. More updates to come.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

how many rounds per case?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall sale*

10 boxes of 25 shells. 250 rounds


----------



## Fish Feeder (Jul 29, 2014)

I plan on going to this, how busy is the sale on first day in the early morning. Is it only 100 people or is it like Walmart on Black Friday?

I'm hoping to score some new trolling rods, reels a cobia rod for my 706z and lots of gear?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

It won't be as hectic as the Spring Sale, but, what is? Well worth the drive from Crestucky.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Will tents be set up like at the spring sale? I need rods, reels and lots of tackle and gear.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

bamacpa said:


> Will tents be set up like at the spring sale? I need rods, reels and lots of tackle and gear.


Yes...


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

The tents go up on Monday the 11th and the fun begins. 
Here are a few prices before the ads start running.
Our custom cobia/king rods 7 and 8 Ft-$49.99
Reel spooling up to 50% off
Berkley Gulp Shrimp 3 Packs for $10
Mirrolures starting at $3.75
Rat L Traps 5 for $10
Seaguar Flourocarbon and Power Pro Line-CHEAP
We will also have the following tree stands in limited quantities. I want to run out of them.
Summit Viper SD-$209.99
Big Dog Lock-on-$59.99
20Ft dual step climbing sticks-$44.99
17ft 2-man ladders-$99.99
Millenium Fixed Position Black Out -$139.99


Also: Rio 12 gauge and 20 gauge shotgun shells $89.99/case. These are high brass shells not your typical field loads. Compare at over 125/Case. 
Wildgame 6MP Trubark HD infrared camera-$54.99
Wildgame Premium Crush 10MP Lightsout camera-$119.99
Block shooter buck target-$79.99
Block Classic18x18x18 bow target-$49.99
Please remember that all the hunting stuff is limited. Get there early. We will open at 5am on Thursday the 14th. We will be serving lunch each day. 
Thursday-Burgers and dogs
Friday-Steamed shrimp and the fixins
Saturday-Pulled pork and chicken
Sunday-Fish fry 
The menu may change but this is it as of now. 
We also will have a large Star rod inventory outside. Lots of Penn reels as well. This will be our largest inventory for a fall sale ever. Last years event was much larger than before so we doubled up again. With you help it will get as big as the spring sale. Too many great deals to list them all. See you soon.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

glad to hear about the Penn reels. Need a couple of LH conventional reels and boat rods for bottom fishing


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

remind me of the dates ??

and

will the high end coolers be on sale also ?


----------



## jpo73 (Jul 22, 2014)

Must one be in attendance? I'll buy a 8' King Rod right now!


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall Sale*

The dates are August 14-17. Yes the high end coolers will be on sale.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall Sale*

Well we finally finished pricing all of the Star rods. We will have just about everything they make outside under the tents. We have a very large inventory of Penn Battles, Fierce, and SSV'S. The tents will be here in a few hours.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

So I gotta ask are the BGE's gonna be on sale this go around? I'm still deployed but the wife said she'll go for me if I make a list! she is a keeper...


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*Outcast*

Any pier nets at the sale?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall Sale*

Yes the Green Eggs will be on sale. Yes we will have the pier drop nets.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

what kind of electric reels will be on sale ? and deep drop rods ?


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Splittine said:


> And all the retarded question start....and go.


Yall gonna have any of those metal thingy rods with the red lettering type stuff and if I can't make it that early on Thursday, can yall hold it til my wife gets there after we give plasma?


----------



## kiddo12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Any Plano plastic box? Costa? Price on those if you don't mind


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall Sale*

Absolutely we have the metal thingy's and your wife already paid us. We will have Costas but I can't advertise the price. Politics. We have lots of Plano boxes and Frabill Nets. Come see. This will be huge.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Nat said:


> what kind of electric reels will be on sale ? and deep drop rods ?


 

someone axed if there will be electric reels on sale ?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall Sale*

Yes we will have the Daiwa electrics on sale. They will be limited but I can rain check them. We have more scheduled to arrive soon. They have just been hard to get. we will have a few in stock tomorrow.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looking for an ugly stick tiger spinning rod. Any chance you have those for the sale?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall Sale*

Yes we have the Tiger Jigging Rods in spinning. They will be on sale inside the store.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

We are wrapping up the massive undertaking. The sale will start at 5am tomorrow. We hope to see you there. This is the best selection we have ever had at the fall sale. Definitely rivals the spring sale with a couple of exceptions.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall Sale*

It is 11:05 pm and I am leaving it with Escambia County's finest. The tents and the store are ready. We have had customers waiting since 9pm. I hope we see you this weekend. Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## buckfever (Oct 15, 2012)

Really hope i can get the summit stand. Hope you got enough for for whoever else and one for me. Lol


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall Sale*

Get there early. I hope I have it for you too. They will go fast.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I'm debating on getting a Penn Baja Special at the sale, but I heard the new US Senators are about to come out. Is the narrow US Senator that they are about to release upgraded from the Baja? 

Should I get the Baja or the US Senator?


----------



## buckfever (Oct 15, 2012)

Got the summit climber. Bunch of good deals. I m sure ill be back before the sale ends.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

just got back. they have a rediculous price on the penn ssv combos. my eyes almost popped out of my head. will be goin back later to see what i missed.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



J0nesi said:


> just got back. they have a rediculous price on the penn ssv combos. my eyes almost popped out of my head. will be goin back later to see what i missed.


On all sizes?


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> On all sizes?


i believe so. i looked at the 4500ssv and it was $129 for the combo so your getting rod for free.

if you dont have a ssv its a soild reel. well worth the money. i got one during the spring sale last year.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah I'm broke now. I got a great deal on Costa's and a bunch of other stuff. I picked up some gotcha casting jigs that I haven't seen before, 3 pack for 5 bucks seems like they will work just as good as a gotcha but that was the only pack I saw there.the burgers and dogs were great! Thanks outcast


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Great sale, awesome job Outcast. Got a sweet Battle 5000 and a bunch of terminal tackle, priced ridiculous. Had to bug out before I started in on the rods.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah I stocked up on sabiki's, hooks, and high speed jigs. They didn't have the Baja Special, or their Outcast spinning jigging rods. So that saved me like $300. Ha


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Y'all need to stop by and take advantage of this SALE.
You will be very pleased with the savings on their selection of rods and tackle.
GOOD BUYS on hunting items as well.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall sale*

Day one is in the books and I want to thank you our loyal customers for making this the very best first day ever of our Fall sale. We have lots of goods left so please come by. The lunch for Friday is steamed shrimp plus the fixins. For all you hunters please check out the tree stand deals.


----------



## fshman21p (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks again to you and your staff. Well organized as usual great deals large packs of Owner hooks all sizes. F-carbon etc. I'll see you again at least one more time before Sunday. I always get home and say dang should have got more of them. :thumbup:


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

any trail cams left?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Somebody get it.... Penn Torque spinning reel. 400.00


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Cameras just sold out.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I stand corrected. The 54.99 ones are sold out. Still have 5 Wildgame Premium 10mp camera. 119.95.


----------



## Fish Feeder (Jul 29, 2014)

Anybody know if they have any of the Penn Spinfisher SSV4500 combo's left? I saw them on the first day and passed, but kept thinking about it and regret not picking one up then.


----------



## jw2fish (Jun 11, 2013)

Downtime2 said:


> Somebody get it.... Penn Torque spinning reel. 400.00


Is it 5 or 7? Any left?


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

SNAP! I don't get home until 20th, snap, snap, snap!!!


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> I stand corrected. The 54.99 ones are sold out. Still have 5 Wildgame Premium 10mp camera. 119.95.


Any chance of 1 more of these left?

Haven't had a chance to make it to sale yet due to a lot going on, but will make it this afternoon if 1 left. There's a lot I wanted but everything is on a only what I need basis. 

Thanks


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

3 left


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

jw2fish said:


> Is it 5 or 7? Any left?


Sold


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall Sale*

Well another sale is in the books. I want to thank everyone for making this the best fall sale ever. Even Kenny Chesney didn't hurt us. My entire crew did an excellent job and I appreciate their hard work. I hope you all enjoyed it. Thank you for your continued support. I can't wait for the spring sale. March 5-8.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

outcast said:


> Well another sale is in the books. I want to thank everyone for making this the best fall sale ever. Even Kenny Chesney didn't hurt us. My entire crew did an excellent job and I appreciate their hard work. I hope you all enjoyed it. Thank you for your continued support. I can't wait for the spring sale. March 5-8.


You went above and beyond for me and it made all the difference in my little world recently. Thank you and I'm glad things went smoothly and y'all did great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fish Feeder (Jul 29, 2014)

Just wanted to say thanks for putting together a great sales event. This was my first time going to a Outcast sale and I had no idea what to expect as far as selection of merchandise and prices. I was not disappointed on the selection of name brand fishing gear, great prices and a free lunch.

I look forward to emptying my wallet again during the spring sale.


----------

